# Choosing a new table saw, Delta 36-725 vs Ridgid R4512



## LyricKayden (Apr 19, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Looking into buying a new table saw and the two table saws fit my budget and I'm wondering which out of the two would be best. I've recently tried two aluminum top table saws and one of them being the Ridgid R4513 which I did not care for one bit. Taking it back for the other model Ridgid R4512 or the Delta 36-725. Anyone have an opinion here between these two or which would be best. I've heard the nightmares on the Ridgid R4512 and the Delta seems reliable so far compared to the Ridgid R4512. But it does look like Ridgid has resolved a lot of the issues now. Only downside I hear about the Delta brand is parts, accessories and availability for parts.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/RIDGID-13-Amp-10-in-Professional-Cast-Iron-Table-Saw-R4512/202500206

Or

http://www.lowes.com/pd_510897-52010-36-725_0__?productId=50081568

I'm leaning towards the Delta but what do you guys think?


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

If you do a search around here regarding the Ridgid… I think you will wind up running away screaming. Parts for new/current production Delta machines are not a problem.. it's the older out of production machines that have parts availability issues due to the actions of previous owners (namely Black and Decker - See here for a good write up of the situation).

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## bluethundra (Mar 1, 2016)

I have the Delta 36-725 and it is a great machine.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

The Delta has a better fence and a better track record.


----------



## WhyMe (Feb 15, 2014)

I went through the purchasing comparison nightmare and ended up getting the Delta 36-725. Been very happy so far. I did have to get a new throat plate because of it being bent but had no problems getting new one and Delta FedEx it out and I had it in 3 days. So that's my only parts experience.


----------



## jesinfla (Apr 15, 2015)

I bought the Delta last year and it's the best decision regarding tools I've ever made - I use ti almost daily!

I compared the Delta, Grizzly, Craftsman, Rigid and based on convenience, price and availability - the Delta won out big time.

I'm far from being an expert at woodworking and tools, but I really like the Delta!


----------



## LyricKayden (Apr 19, 2016)

Awesome guys, I've been leaning towards the Delta just from the reviews and issues I've read on the Ridgid. I have Ridgid drills that work great but when I'm investing money into something as expensive as the Delta or Ridgid table saws I'm looking at I'm leaning more towards quality, reliability and longevity. Ridgids lifetime warranty is nice but I've never had to use it myself yet. I think almost going with Ridgid is taking a chance. Plus if it wasn't that either of these beast didn't weigh so much I might take the chance on the Ridgid and return if bad. But being over 200lbs that's not an easy return lol. The Ridgid looks nice but not sure if it's worth the chance of a headache.


----------



## hotbyte (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm very happy with my Delta but only comparison is an mid 80's Craftsman that was a great saw with a Delta T2 until piece on blade lift broke off.


----------



## Wondermutt (Jan 21, 2016)

My Ridgid was a steaming pile of POS! I realize its a mass produced unit, but after I took back the saw for the second time and the trunion started to wobble on the saw after about 3 hours of use, I sent it down the road.


----------



## alittleoff (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm about ready to list a 36-725 on Craigs list today. You can't beat the saw for the money. I've kept mine sitting for about 3 months now, wanting to make sure my new old saw was not going to give me any trouble. Go with the Delta you wont regret it. As for parts I don't know where people are coming up with the idea that you can't get parts. But you won't need any for repairs anyway.
Gerald


----------



## JK0702 (Jul 25, 2012)

+1 for the Delta. I can't speak to the Ridgid, but I've been very happy with my Delta.


----------



## LyricKayden (Apr 19, 2016)

Ok guys so yesterday I drove to like several Lowes in my area to pick up the Delta 36-725. But each box I ran across in store looked like the box had been tossed over a hill. I can say bad packing, shipping, taping job and more by Delta. Finally I find a decent looking one that doesn't appear to have dragged through the hills.

So anyways I get it home and noticed a couple things that are irritating me but I'm not sure if I'm just being to anal about things or not. Honestly I feel if you give your hard earned money for something whether it's $100 vs $650+. Anyways the two supporting beams that support the saw look as if they got in a fight with each other. The paint was scratched off and chipped off in areas. This only worries me about rust getting to it. And next I noticed the metal plates that say Delta on the front and back and plain side ones were best to heck and I'm unable to straighten them out.

Anyways for the most part this is cosmetics but I believe when you buy something new it should be prestine and if it's gonna get beat up then I'll be the one to do so in time. So what do you guys think here? I think it's unacceptable but I don't wanna be a jerk about it. Would you keep it or return it or exchange it? Thanks

Btw Delta poor packaging - bad seriously. But its a 2016 model according to manufacturing date on the base and included are new directions for putting it together with bags labeled. But seriously bad and poor packing.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

If it's easy to return and you can find another that's not beat up, I'd consider exchanging it. ...or you could take some pics, and lobby for a discount on the one you've got…..


----------



## hotbyte (Apr 3, 2010)

That's a bummer. When I bought mine, they had 2 in stock. One box looked beat up and one was in perfect shape. I took they good one.


----------



## LyricKayden (Apr 19, 2016)

Yeah this first go sucks big time. I think I might try returning it for another one, exchange more less. I hate exchanging things as its time consuming and most of all they sometimes make you feel ignorant and shameful for exchanging or returning an item.

This first Delta experience was not good and it has me a little frustrated and questioning Delta. Seriously the packing looked like a bunch of low paying idiots packed it without a care or knowledge. I'm praying exchanging it will come out right but I would hate for the second one to turn out the same or even worse. Lugging 220 lbs by yourself is not easy lol. Honestly I'm 5'7 at 135lbs and trust me I was pushing myself to get it out of the vehicle, put together, tipped onto its side and stood up lol. It's not impossible but this damn thing is heavy as crap and I'm sure it's not the heaviest by far and it can be done on your own but makes it easier to have a friend to lend a hand. But if my little butt can do this alone I feel anyone can or could lol.


----------



## WhyMe (Feb 15, 2014)

Packing quality must have gone downhill since I purchased my 36-725 a couple of years ago. I recall the packing to be rather well done. Everything was incased in block foam or wrapped in foam and plastic wrap.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

If it's that beat up I'd take it back. The wife bought a slightly damaged washer a few years back. That thing would make the whole house vibrate. We finally got rid of it. Absolutely no vibration with the new one. I'll won't ever buy a slightly damaged anything again. You shouldn't either.


----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

> Yeah this first go sucks big time. I think I might try returning it for another one, exchange more less. I hate exchanging things as its time consuming and most of all they sometimes make you feel ignorant and shameful for exchanging or returning an item.
> 
> This first Delta experience was not good and it has me a little frustrated and questioning Delta. Seriously the packing looked like a bunch of low paying idiots packed it without a care or knowledge. I m praying exchanging it will come out right but I would hate for the second one to turn out the same or even worse. Lugging 220 lbs by yourself is not easy lol. Honestly I m 5 7 at 135lbs and trust me I was pushing myself to get it out of the vehicle, put together, tipped onto its side and stood up lol. It s not impossible but this damn thing is heavy as crap and I m sure it s not the heaviest by far and it can be done on your own but makes it easier to have a friend to lend a hand. But if my little butt can do this alone I feel anyone can or could lol.
> 
> - LyricKayden


Don't bother "exchanging" it. Just return it to the place of purchase and buy another one. Much easier and less time consuming than trying to exchange something.


----------



## LyricKayden (Apr 19, 2016)

> Yeah this first go sucks big time. I think I might try returning it for another one, exchange more less. I hate exchanging things as its time consuming and most of all they sometimes make you feel ignorant and shameful for exchanging or returning an item.
> 
> This first Delta experience was not good and it has me a little frustrated and questioning Delta. Seriously the packing looked like a bunch of low paying idiots packed it without a care or knowledge. I m praying exchanging it will come out right but I would hate for the second one to turn out the same or even worse. Lugging 220 lbs by yourself is not easy lol. Honestly I m 5 7 at 135lbs and trust me I was pushing myself to get it out of the vehicle, put together, tipped onto its side and stood up lol. It s not impossible but this damn thing is heavy as crap and I m sure it s not the heaviest by far and it can be done on your own but makes it easier to have a friend to lend a hand. But if my little butt can do this alone I feel anyone can or could lol.
> 
> ...


Yeah I figure this what I'll do. I hate getting the vulture stare down like I'm taking money out of their personal pockets or something lol.


----------



## LyricKayden (Apr 19, 2016)

> If it s that beat up I d take it back. The wife bought a slightly damaged washer a few years back. That thing would make the whole house vibrate. We finally got rid of it. Absolutely no vibration with the new one. I ll won t ever buy a slightly damaged anything again. You shouldn t either.
> 
> - BurlyBob


Yeah I can't stand to pay or give my hard earned money for something that somewhat of attention to detail and care has been taken into. Will be taking back.


----------



## vulgarviking (Apr 4, 2016)

That's an absolute shame! Might I recommend that you have yours shipped to the store? I had mine shipped directly to the store for pick up so that the box wasn't sitting around, getting beat up and smashed for God knows how long. My saw was ordered on the 15th of March and was told pick up should be April 1st. For st!ts and giggles, I went in a week early and asked if it arrived, and it did!


----------



## jacquesr (Jul 3, 2014)

Big tools purchases are often full of surprises… But my 36-725 purchase went very smoothly 2 years ago.
Live an Montreal and drove to Vermont to buy it….
It's like childbirth…. you won't remember any of this when you do your first cuts… don't give up!


----------



## LyricKayden (Apr 19, 2016)

So having a little issue. I've placed my rails properly using the supplied alignment tool. When sliding the fence my rear is slight lower than my front but if I try and adjust the front to match the rear my fence in the front rubs and does not move freely requiring me to raise the front of my fence a little higher than the back. Almost as if my rear of the fence needs to be brought up a slight bit. But I have rear rails adjusted properly along with my fronts.

Any ideas? Help please, thanks


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Forget the alignment tool, and adjust it to where it works for you.


----------



## vulgarviking (Apr 4, 2016)

It's hard to figure out your problem without actually seeing it. This is just a guess however, but on the t-square fence, there's two nylon screws that adjust the squareness to the table itself. Are they bottomed out?


----------



## hotbyte (Apr 3, 2010)

What rubs on the front? Fence faces, head piece, etc? If just faces, I think they can be adjusted.


----------



## LyricKayden (Apr 19, 2016)

> It s hard to figure out your problem without actually seeing it. This is just a guess however, but on the t-square fence, there s two nylon screws that adjust the squareness to the table itself. Are they bottomed out?
> 
> - vulgarviking


Yeah when I make the adjustments using the nylon screws to level the front of the fence with the rear fence height to make the front level with the rear it makes the front to low underneath the nylon screws. Basically if I make the front fence where the nylon screws are low enough to match the rear it will sit to low will not give enough lift to slide the fence in the front without the front fence rubbing underneath where the nylon screws are. so if I use the nylon screws to level out the fence in front with the rear fence height then the fence underneath where the nylon screws are will rub because the fence is then to low in front underneath the nylon screws.

Hope that makes sense.



> What rubs on the front? Fence faces, head piece, etc? If just faces, I think they can be adjusted.
> 
> - hotbyte


The fence doesn't rub against the cast iron or the stamped wings but instead underneath the nylon screws because I have to lower it enough just to even it out nicely with the front of the fence. So if I level it in the front with the nylon screws it makes the fence to low to slide underneath where the nylon screws are.

Hopefully this helps. I'll try and grab some pics if it'll help.


----------



## LyricKayden (Apr 19, 2016)

> Forget the alignment tool, and adjust it to where it works for you.
> 
> - knotscott


I guess I can try if all else fails I suppose.


----------



## Stewbot (Jun 7, 2015)

L.Kayden, if I'm understanding your dilemma correctly, I had the same issue. After using the provided tool to set my rails, I just adjusted the front of my fence to a height off the table I liked, and then used a small cardboard shim at the back of the fence to bring it level with the front. Just a small square cut and fastened between the metal plate with the lip that rides along the rear rail and fence.

Funny thing about boxed tools, looks can be deceiving. Both my table saw and bandsaw were delivered to a local store so I could not sort through the good ones, both instances they looked like they fell off the trucks and I prepared myself for the headache to come, yet neither were damaged in the slightest. On the other hand I've pulled out damaged tools from clean boxes…Who knows….


----------



## vulgarviking (Apr 4, 2016)

Might I suggest this:
Remove the wings, and loosen the rail bolts to the cast iron table to where they're just snug. Set the nylon screw to half way between their travel. They aren't meant to pitch the fence forward and back, but to align perpendicularity to the table and parallel with the height of the blade. Then shim the bottom of the length of the fence about .01 to .02 roughly 5 strips of painters tape. Make sure they're smooth with no contaminants or bubbles. Then bring the rails up to the contact points on the fence keep checking and adjusting to both outer edges of the cast table. And runs smooth across the surface. Once that's set, you can remove the tape and assemble the wings.

Just a suggestion. This really is a good saw. Don't get discouraged. Hope that hepls. Good luck!


----------



## LyricKayden (Apr 19, 2016)

> L.Kayden, if I m understanding your dilemma correctly, I had the same issue. After using the provided tool to set my rails, I just adjusted the front of my fence to a height off the table I liked, and then used a small cardboard shim at the back of the fence to bring it level with the front. Just a small square cut and fastened between the metal plate with the lip that rides along the rear rail and fence.
> 
> Funny thing about boxed tools, looks can be deceiving. Both my table saw and bandsaw were delivered to a local store so I could not sort through the good ones, both instances they looked like they fell off the trucks and I prepared myself for the headache to come, yet neither were damaged in the slightest. On the other hand I ve pulled out damaged tools from clean boxes…Who knows….
> 
> - Stewbot


Yeah I'm thinking I might need to loosen the rear rail and bring it up slightly higher just a hair up more. So basically I can then adjust the front lower to be even with the rear fence because obviously if I adjust the front of the fence lower like it is now the front of the fence that glides on the rails will rub where the nylon screws are. So I basically thinking the raising the rear rail up a hair might allow me to adjust it correctly in the front to be even.

This is still on the original table saw, I never took it back yet. I might just end up returning this one and exchanging it for the same model and hope for better luck.


----------



## LyricKayden (Apr 19, 2016)

> Might I suggest this:
> Remove the wings, and loosen the rail bolts to the cast iron table to where they re just snug. Set the nylon screw to half way between their travel. They aren t meant to pitch the fence forward and back, but to align perpendicularity to the table and parallel with the height of the blade. Then shim the bottom of the length of the fence about .01 to .02 roughly 5 strips of painters tape. Make sure they re smooth with no contaminants or bubbles. Then bring the rails up to the contact points on the fence keep checking and adjusting to both outer edges of the cast table. And runs smooth across the surface. Once that s set, you can remove the tape and assemble the wings.
> 
> Just a suggestion. This really is a good saw. Don t get discouraged. Hope that hepls. Good luck!
> ...


Will for sure give this a shot I really really like this saw. Still working on the original and never exchanged it for the other issues I had due to lugging the this beast back to lowes to do an exchange for the other issues I had. So maybe I might disassemble it and box it up and exchange it for the same model at lowes since I've had so many issues. Get the same model of course but hopefully in better condition and more. I just hate the exchange or return process because I feel starred down like an enemy lol. I'm staying with this Delta model here regardless but just maybe an exchange will fix a lot of my issues.


----------



## nkawtg (Dec 22, 2014)

Patience, keep at it till it's right. It took me repeated attempts before I was satisfied the rails were correct.
BTW, I really like my Delta, I know there are better saws, but for the money I can't complain.



> So having a little issue. I ve placed my rails properly using the supplied alignment tool. When sliding the fence my rear is slight lower than my front but if I try and adjust the front to match the rear my fence in the front rubs and does not move freely requiring me to raise the front of my fence a little higher than the back. Almost as if my rear of the fence needs to be brought up a slight bit. But I have rear rails adjusted properly along with my fronts.
> 
> Any ideas? Help please, thanks
> 
> - LyricKayden


----------



## WhyMe (Feb 15, 2014)

The extruded aluminum faces of the fence can also be loosened and adjusted up and down to be parallel to the table if needed. If you flip the fence upside down you'll see 3 square holes where the bolts are that fasten the faces to the main fence beam. The faces on my fence were not mounted parallel to the main beam from the factory and I needed to align them.


----------



## dday (Jun 27, 2014)

> Forget the alignment tool, and adjust it to where it works for you.
> 
> - knotscott
> 
> ...


I used the tool to align the rails.. and then adjusted the fence to make it ride smoothly. I ended up aligning the front, next to the T for height and squareness.. then I put a paper shim under the nylon block on the end of the rail to level it…. works with one finger now and stays square. It's a wonderful saw.

The Lowe's near me was out of stock.. they are being replaced by the 36-5000 for a couple of $100's more. So I asked could I buy the display model or have one shipped from another store. The public website was out of stock as well. They had several at the distribution center, so I had one shipped to the store. Take help though 'cause that bad boy is HEAVY…..


----------



## LyricKayden (Apr 19, 2016)

> Patience, keep at it till it s right. It took me repeated attempts before I was satisfied the rails were correct.
> BTW, I really like my Delta, I know there are better saws, but for the money I can t complain.
> 
> - nkawtg


I love this saw except for getting a banged up version and the powder coating scratched off on the legs. The rail and fence issues is just a normal time consuming fine adjusting you gotta do. I think just due to the issues I have with it being bought all banged up and powder coating missing I might just go exchange it for the same model and start fresh again. Hopefully no banged up parts or scratched up powder coating and more. So starting fresh might be a good thing.

Love this saw and it's what I'll stick with.


----------



## hotbyte (Apr 3, 2010)

Adjusting the faces may still help with your issue if you can lower the rear end of them…see WhyMe post above on how to do this.


----------



## bigJohninvegas (May 25, 2014)

I have the ridgid 4512, and while my saw does not have the blade alignment issue, I have had plenty of other little problems. It works ok now, but I would not buy it again. 
With that said, I don't think I would buy that delta you are looking at either. 
At the time, I bought all the saw that I could afford. I wish I had held out to afford the next level price range.
Even a used cabinet saw would have been a better saw. I think I spent around $600 on the ridgid. At the time I could have had an used powermatic for $800, but I knew it needed some work. I would have been better off fixing up that old pm, than dealing with this ridgid.
Good luck.


----------



## vulgarviking (Apr 4, 2016)

> Will for sure give this a shot I really really like this saw. Still working on the original and never exchanged it for the other issues I had due to lugging the this beast back to lowes to do an exchange for the other issues I had. So maybe I might disassemble it and box it up and exchange it for the same model at lowes since I ve had so many issues. Get the same model of course but hopefully in better condition and more. I just hate the exchange or return process because I feel starred down like an enemy lol. I m staying with this Delta model here regardless but just maybe an exchange will fix a lot of my issues.
> 
> - LyricKayden


 They should be worried about your dirty looks, not you worrying about theirs. Granted, lumping 250lbs of cast iron is a huge pain in the balls. But, six hundred dollars is alot of money, and if you're not happy with the condition of it then they you have every right to keep returning it until you get the saw in the condition you paid for.


----------



## LyricKayden (Apr 19, 2016)

> Will for sure give this a shot I really really like this saw. Still working on the original and never exchanged it for the other issues I had due to lugging the this beast back to lowes to do an exchange for the other issues I had. So maybe I might disassemble it and box it up and exchange it for the same model at lowes since I ve had so many issues. Get the same model of course but hopefully in better condition and more. I just hate the exchange or return process because I feel starred down like an enemy lol. I m staying with this Delta model here regardless but just maybe an exchange will fix a lot of my issues.
> 
> - LyricKayden
> 
> ...


This seriously just made me feel better about getting it exchanged. If they say something to me I'm gonna look at them with a serious look on my face and say, do you think I like dragging 250lbs of cast iron back to the store? Hell no, I've got better things to do like using the damn saw I just spent $600 for lol


----------



## LyricKayden (Apr 19, 2016)

So I got the table saw packed up last night after work and ready to return and get another Delta table saw. I gotta say putting this saw together and taking it apart is rather simple, I don't understand how some people got so confused or upset with having trouble putting it together. I think the hardest part was loading the darn heavy thing back into the vehicle. I'll keep everyone updated on the new one I get. Let's hope I have better luck this go around.


----------



## ScottM (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm currently using a Ridgid R4510 and have been thinking about upgrading to the Delta so I'm interested in how all of this plays out….


----------



## LyricKayden (Apr 19, 2016)

> I m currently using a Ridgid R4510 and have been thinking about upgrading to the Delta so I m interested in how all of this plays out….
> 
> - ScottM


Hi Scott, so far from having this first saw I can say besides the stupid little issues I had I think this saw cannot be beat for the price new. I've seen the Ridgid in person and in comparison in person and online reviews I think the Delta would be the best between the two here. I was dead set on the Ridgid till I played with it at a local HD and read the complaints and reviews vs the Delta.

I'll update tomorrow or Friday sometime once I get the new saw. I gotta take this other saw back after work tonight. I get off work at 8pm lol so yeah a late Lowe's night trip lol.


----------



## powertoolss (Feb 20, 2016)

I have DEWALT DWE7491RS. The Rack & Pinion Fence System of this tools make fence adjustments fast and smooth.


----------



## LyricKayden (Apr 19, 2016)

Ok guys so I drove to a different Lowes and did an exchange on the the saw for of course the same saw. Packaging on the new saw looked great and Lowes was very nice about the exchange. When I got it home I did think everything inside would just be tossed around inside like the other saw was but nope everything was tidy and nice. I'm thinking the previous saw was handled roughly is my guess.

I took the time tonight to unpack everything and set it up. Everything went smoother this time and everything seemed to line up better than the previous one. I was able to get the rails aligned properly and the fence rides smooth as butter. I'm super happy with this one and everything is great. I have not checked alignment of the blade and/or turned it on yet but will do tomorrow after work. I'm ready to just start cutting with this thing now  The previous saw I did cut a couple boards and I was super happy with the quite and smooth running motor and so I'm ready to experience that again. I'll keep everyone updated. If you have any questions or concerns let me know and I'll try answering the best I can. Thank you everyone


----------



## hotbyte (Apr 3, 2010)

Good to hear. Do this a few more times and you can start a side business assembling TS for folks


----------



## LyricKayden (Apr 19, 2016)

> Good to hear. Do this a few more times and you can start a side business assembling TS for folks
> 
> - hotbyte


Funny you should say that as last as I putting the new one together last night I thought you know this wouldn't be a bad job you know assembling things for a job, lmao


----------



## LyricKayden (Apr 19, 2016)

Hey so tonight after work after I assembled the saw the night before I figured I'd give it a couple runs and see how it all runs.

Well here's the thing this one seems to have a slight sound that's not making me feel to great. I took a short clip to show those who are interested in what I'm exactly speaking of. The previous saw (same model) did not sound this way turning on or off. Doesn't sound good to me but thought I'd see what you guys thought. I'm gonna really hate Delta if I have to lug this darn beast back to the store again. Video link posted below. Thanks


----------



## vulgarviking (Apr 4, 2016)

> Hey so tonight after work after I assembled the saw the night before I figured I d give it a couple runs and see how it all runs.
> 
> Well here s the thing this one seems to have a slight sound that s not making me feel to great. I took a short clip to show those who are interested in what I m exactly speaking of. The previous saw (same model) did not sound this way turning on or off. Doesn t sound good to me but thought I d see what you guys thought. I m gonna really hate Delta if I have to lug this darn beast back to the store again. Video link posted below. Thanks
> 
> ...


Not sure if it was my eyes or not, but the blade seemed to wobble upon start up. Check for to see if it's tight. If it is, something is definitely loose. It only makes noise under a load (start and stop). Check to see if everything else is tight: pulley to shafts, riving knife, trunion and so on… And just because a bolt or set screw is tight, doesn't mean that it's actually engaging its respective part. It may be bottoming out before it's making any contact. It also wouldn't hurt to see if your blade is warped or faulty in anyway.


----------



## LyricKayden (Apr 19, 2016)

> Hey so tonight after work after I assembled the saw the night before I figured I d give it a couple runs and see how it all runs.
> 
> Well here s the thing this one seems to have a slight sound that s not making me feel to great. I took a short clip to show those who are interested in what I m exactly speaking of. The previous saw (same model) did not sound this way turning on or off. Doesn t sound good to me but thought I d see what you guys thought. I m gonna really hate Delta if I have to lug this darn beast back to the store again. Video link posted below. Thanks
> 
> ...


Ok so I checked the blade by loosing it and then retightening it. I even tried another 10 inch blade and no luck. There is wobble in the blade I can see as well.

Here are two videos I just took on my phone of the blade wobble with the blade tightened and also a video to show some play going on. I didn't notice the play till I went to reinstall the Delta blade. Let me know what you think and anyone else who wants to comment to help please do so.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Just to cover some basics, I'd flip the saw upside and would make sure that all the fasteners in the trunnion, motor mount assembly, riving knife, etc., are all tight…is possible to remove that plastic motor cover and check for anything loose under there?

Tinman's pic:


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

Definitely seems like a loose bolt underneath there. I'd try to figure out exactly which area it's coming from, then take it apart and go slowly, step-by-step in putting it back together. I'm betting you'll find something not tightened or a bolt not installed when you do that.


----------



## Honu (Feb 16, 2015)

I don't know where you are in your decision to return/exchange your Delta, or how set you are on it but….
Have you considered Grizzly? They have an entry level cabinet saw for around $675 that, if need be, I'd replace my Jet with.

My $.02, adjusted for inflation, ymmv

Best Regards

Jeff


----------



## WhyMe (Feb 15, 2014)

Obviously something is loose on the motor mount. There should be no play at all. I'll take a look at my saw and see if there is an obvious mounting point that could be loose to cause that movement. The noise in the first video is the motor brake kicking in. Mine was noisy on the first run but quieted down on the next few on and off cycles. Your second and third video didn't seem to have the noise of the brake kicking in like in the first video.


----------



## WhyMe (Feb 15, 2014)

After looking at my saw I think the most likely cause is loose trunnion screws where the trunnions connect to the cast iron top. It should be easy to spot what's loose from underneath the saw while wiggling it.


----------



## Tideline77 (Apr 15, 2016)

did you figure out the problem ?


----------



## hotbyte (Apr 3, 2010)

Wow…hope you find it to be a simple fix. Real shame the issues you've had. I can only recall one other poster here that had any issues and I think an exchange fixed his issue (motor wouldn't turn or something).


----------



## Tideline77 (Apr 15, 2016)

Any update on this ?


----------



## Cathie5757 (Mar 4, 2016)

Man, Rigid must have had a TON of problems! I bought my R4512 in March and absolutely love it. I've put it through 3" board and some tricky moments getting the angle right with the miter guage. I'm not a pro, but I use it pretty often even if just to see what this or that does to the wood. ONE complaint I have is the rolling casters. The old design used to have 4 solid casters making it easy for shop relocation. The foot engage or disengage the casters was also at the front of the saw. Now, the foot is on the left side of the saw as you face the feed side and it only has 3, yes 3 casters. It is clumsy to move about the shop and will even tip forward or backward and bow about 3 or 4 inches. That being said, I have room to leave it stationary usually. I liked the lifetime guarantee idea because Home Depot is litterly down the street. Loading it up soon to take it down there to be "serviced" because the casters are cheap and were a huge mistake in order to cut costs. Although a pain to do that, I don't mind. The fence was easy to adjust and I've had NONE of the issues others describe. Whichever you choose… I'm sure will have its own unique issues to contend with. Good luck!


----------



## LyricKayden (Apr 19, 2016)

Hi everyone sorry it's been a bit since I replied but I've been out with allergies and plus some anger fits with these Delta saws. So anyway let explain what has happened so far.

So I have a friend over who stays so busy with his business which is carpentry and other sorts of building that we have not been able to see each other in awhile and so I rang him up and asked if he had a moment to come look at my new table saw and figure out what we wrong. Lucky I was that he actually said he'd took a week off and didn't mind stopping by to assist since we haven't hung out in a couple weeks. So he comes over and looks at the saw and he's impressed by just the looks alone lol but we got to fiddling with it and tried everything known possible. But could not get to play out of the motor to stop and trust me this man knows what he's doing. After 3 hours or more he said dude I think you have a lemon and I'll help return it. So we haul it off to the local Lowes and got my money back.

Next we went to the tool section looking for the same saw and nothing in stock. We called every Lowes within like 80 miles and nothing. Btw I'm located in Knoxville, TN. So we thought heck let's make a road trip and go elsewhere for one and maybe we'll have better luck. So we called around and in Asheville, NC one store had 1 in box and another store had one in box. So we packed and drove to Asheville, NC and all this gas I had to spend lol. I drive an FJ Cruiser so has is not horrible but it's no Prius lol. Anyways first store the box was lifted onto the shelves using a fork lift and the fork lift had went straight through the box literally. Whatever idiot out it on the shelf used the fork lift and out the forks straight through the box into the saw to lift it onto the shelves. My friend was like screw that lets hit up the other store. We get to the other store and this one appears to be in good shape and no issues. I opened the box and made sure everything was in tact like it should be. So we brought it home. My friend decided to stay and help put the saw together and because of his help and plus not being over in awhile my fiancé cooked up dinner for us. In the middle of getting everything out of the box and I was just grabbing us some drinks from upstairs I hear my friend start yelling and cursing. I thought oh ******************** tell me it's nothing to do with the saw but then again I hope he's ok lol. I get downstairs and he says man look at your fence and I about ******************** a brick. The fence had a huge bend in it like someone hit it with a pipe or placed something super heavy on it. The fence on one side was completely bent and it was not level at all period. I said put it together and I'll call Delta tomorrow and see if I can get another shipped. I called Delta and Delta's response was were in the middle of moving locations from one location in North Carolina to another place in North Carolina and unfortunately we cannot place orders or do repairs. I said you gotta be kidding me and the lady said I'm sorry but we cannot at this moment replace or place orders. She said I can take your info down and do so but it won't be till a couple months and it'll be much faster to just exchange it. I said lady I've had to exchange saws already and this is the third one with an issue. I said I really like this saw and I could buy a Ridgid or whatever but this is the one I want and she said I'm sorry and keep us up to date.

So yeah guys that's how it's been and I don't know what to say. I want this Delta seriously bad but I just want one that's gonna function right. I don't know what else to do. I can't assemble a darn saw in a Lowes so that doesn't work and I'm starting to get burned out. I'm not even thinking Ridgid as a choice as I'm not big on that Ridgid that's out. I just want this darn Delta to be right.

On the way home from North Carolina I kept telling my friend I don't give a crap at this point if someone took a crap on it and peeled all the paint off as long as it functions correctly. My god I'm lost here.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

I guess you have fired it up and everything is fine except for the fence? Try calling one of the first two stores you got one from and see if you can just swap it out with one you returned (if they haven't shipped it back yet). A fence isn't a deal breaker given what you have already gone through… if nothing else, you can put a sacrificial fence on it to use until Delta ships you a replacement.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## LyricKayden (Apr 19, 2016)

> I guess you have fired it up and everything is fine except for the fence? Try calling one of the first two stores you got one from and see if you can just swap it out with one you returned (if they haven t shipped it back yet). A fence isn t a deal breaker given what you have already gone through… if nothing else, you can put a sacrificial fence on it to use until Delta ships you a replacement.
> 
> Cheers,
> Brad
> ...


----------



## vulgarviking (Apr 4, 2016)

Man, that's bull********************! You shouldn't have to go through all this to just buy a table saw. 
I do like the idea that someone posted about exchanging the fence with one of your returned ones. That however may need to be taken to a managerial level. Or, you could sandwich the damaged part in a vise with long and high wooden jaws while tapping the top with a deadblow mallet. But, I would also file a complaint with Lowes corporate. No customer should have to deal with this level of bull********************.


----------



## 53d (Jun 29, 2015)

Man, that sucks you've had so much trouble! But if everything else is fine with the one you got, i'd keep it and wait on Delta. That looks like it's on the right hand side of the fence. I never use the fence on the left side of the blade so it should work okay. Or as someone else has said, you could replace it with a sacrificial fence until a replacement can be sent out. You could even take it off for now if seeing the dent bothers you. It would probably bother me to see it


----------



## Tideline77 (Apr 15, 2016)

well dang

that is a nightmare


----------



## WhyMe (Feb 15, 2014)

I thought Delta was in South Carolina, not that it matters. I wonder how ever that dent got in the fence bent the legs out of square is why you can't get it level. I don't think the Delta saw is inherent with problems. I think it's the shippers and store employees that rough handle them. I've special purchased stuff and have had it shipped to the Lowe's store to only not accept it because of damage. It happens too often.


----------



## WhyMe (Feb 15, 2014)

Oops, double post. Which raises a question… how do you delete a post?


----------



## LyricKayden (Apr 19, 2016)

> Man, that s bull********************! You shouldn t have to go through all this to just buy a table saw.
> I do like the idea that someone posted about exchanging the fence with one of your returned ones. That however may need to be taken to a managerial level. Or, you could sandwich the damaged part in a vise with long and high wooden jaws while tapping the top with a deadblow mallet. But, I would also file a complaint with Lowes corporate. No customer should have to deal with this level of bull********************.
> 
> - vulgarviking


It is bull******************** and honestly I think it's not really Delta as much as it is icompetent Lowes workers. If anyone works their on here I'm not hating on you at all but it's just some people these days could careless about doing their jobs right or anything. I called about exchanging the fence but was told it was sealed to be shipped back to the manufacturer Delta. I'm seriously thinking about filing a corporate complete to see if anything will come of and for at less those interested in possibly purchasing one of these. One store I stopped at the tools guy was pissed because these tablesaws were stacked the way they should be with the arrow pointing up and not on their sides. This guy wanted them stacked on their sides to take less room. I looked at the guy and said seriously your gonna bitch over that and knowing someone did their job right! He said but they take up to much room. I told the guy do you not think there is a reason they are told to be stacked a certain way with the arrow pointing up? I said why do you even work here in a warehouse as that's common sense why because of loose parts falling all over inside and the the saw is resting on one of its sides like it shouldn't. He said, whatever buddy and I left after that. But I do feel I will file a complaint for others for future purchases and maybe who knows they may give me a gift card or something for all my waisted gas and time.



> Man, that sucks you ve had so much trouble! But if everything else is fine with the one you got, i d keep it and wait on Delta. That looks like it s on the right hand side of the fence. I never use the fence on the left side of the blade so it should work okay. Or as someone else has said, you could replace it with a sacrificial fence until a replacement can be sent out. You could even take it off for now if seeing the dent bothers you. It would probably bother me to see it
> 
> - 53d


Yeah it's been a lot of trouble for sure, many waisted hours, gas in my vehicle, miles on my vehicle and stress. I eventually took this one back today and done a refund and went to another Lowes - I'll explain this later.



> well dang
> 
> that is a nightmare
> 
> - Tideline77


A nightmare for sure lol. Never would have thought it would have thought this much time, stress and money would have went this way.



> I thought Delta was in South Carolina, not that it matters. I wonder how ever that dent got in the fence bent the legs out of square is why you can t get it level. I don t think the Delta saw is inherent with problems. I think it s the shippers and store employees that rough handle them. I ve special purchased stuff and have had it shipped to the Lowe s store to only not accept it because of damage. It happens too often.
> 
> - WhyMe


Sorry it might be South Carolina, it's one of those two being they both are the Carolinas. Sorry I was probably so upset and stressed at the time I probably heard wrong lol. For sure, I agree it's not Delta really but instead as I stated above incompetent workers who don't take anything they do seriously and could give two ********************s whether they drop it and break it or however they mishandle something. People these days I swear, seriously. When I asked about damage on the box one of the workers said what do you expect it's 220+lbs and he said you try lifting that and I said trust me I have lifted three to return due to workers with that attitude and mentality. Trust me I left that store as well. Yeah I was told, you can place a special order and I said what does that matter obviously it's gonna get the same mistreatment as all others that come through its not like they fly it in on a private plane and its delivered gift wrapped and if so I'd be worried why lol.

And,,,,,,,,,,,

So guys anyways I took that saw back this morning and got a refund. I called around and closest to me besides Asheville, NC was Chattanooga, TN. So I hoped back in my vehicle and drove to Lowes in Chattanooga and yes my reminder to change my oil just kicked and I'm sure sooner than it should have due to these ignorant trips lol. Anyways I get there and they have two in stock and both are kinda dusty like they have been sitting awhile or in the back. I told the guy in tools I'm not buying or leaving till me inspect and pull everything out and I explained my ordeal and he literally seemed bad for me and was very helpful and courteous towards me. We got everything out and everything looked great -no issues. I checked everything and even for play in the motor like the previous one and nothing bad and I must have took a good hour lol. The guy said I hope you remember how it's goes back in the box cause I don't and I said trust me I'm a pro at assembling and boxing these saws up by now lol. He laughed and said I guess your right but then again that's unfortunate and horrible. Loaded it up and got it home and set everything up.

So far so good. Motor sounds quite and beautiful, no dings, no damage, table sits straight and level,or nothing. Gotta get the rails leveled but other than that I'm satisfied. Sucks that I've visited 9 Lowes stores in search of a good one and all the miles, gas, wear and tear, headaches and time put into this. I've visited every Knoxville Lowes which I think is 6 of them, 2 in Aseville, NC and 1 in Chattanooga, TN. Please anybody who reads this I'm not writing this to sway you away from the Delta because hands down its the best for it's price. I mean hell Bosch and Dewalt are asking the same price for cheap portable contractors saws. This is really a great saw and I believe it's much better than most in or near this price range. It beats the hell out of the Ridgid R4510 as that thing is stupid with its aluminum fences. Each time I looked at it I got made. They changed the four wheels for rolling to three like the Delta but the Delta is far superior. Between these two the Delta wins hands down in every way. Why do you think I kept after trying to find a good Delta? Because it's far superior to the Ridgid R4512 and priced lower than it should be for sure. This could easily go for more but thank you Delta for making it more affordable. I'm not rich and and a hobbyist and hopefully one day building for a living and it's great this is great for those on a low budget or those pro or with more $$$. Priced well below what it should. Some people ask about where it's made and that's Taiwan and not the big C lol. So as I've mentioned already I see Lowes as the cause or its workers. Well worth the money and great.

Future or Possible Purchasers: Please open up and look inside for your sake please. If you feel better using my experience as your own for reasoning than do so as I give you permission and every right. If this will keep someone from going through what I did then please use my story as your story just to examine everything inside. Last thing I want is someone else having a similar experience. I feel no one reading this should blame Delta or let this sway them from this purchase as I truly believe it was Lowes.

Not sure if this is of anything but dates on these saws. 2 bad were 2016 and one bad was 2015. This new one is 2015. Just tossing that out in case something comes of this or questions in the future.


----------



## Cathie5757 (Mar 4, 2016)

WOW! Quite an ordeal. I'm glad it all worked out in the end. Any weird tipping stability issues with the three wheel caster system? My Ridgid is a pain to deal with on that. Considering selling and buying a Delta if it is more stable…


----------



## LyricKayden (Apr 19, 2016)

> WOW! Quite an ordeal. I m glad it all worked out in the end. Any weird tipping stability issues with the three wheel caster system? My Ridgid is a pain to deal with on that. Considering selling and buying a Delta if it is more stable…
> 
> - Cathie Zimmerman


Hi Carthie,

It was quite the ordeal for sure lol but I don't blame Delta here but instead I feel it's Lowes and some of their inadequate workers here.

To answer your question the three wheel system on the Delta works fluid and smooth. I've tried the Ridgid and it was a pain in the butt and harsh when letting it down onto the ground - very rough. But the Delta is smooth when using the kick to let it up and down. The fit and finish is superior to the Ridgid. My experience remind you is not normal and not something that should sway you from buying this table saw. If you have anymore questions I'll be happy to answer any questions you have.


----------



## bluethundra (Mar 1, 2016)

> WOW! Quite an ordeal. I m glad it all worked out in the end. Any weird tipping stability issues with the three wheel caster system? My Ridgid is a pain to deal with on that. Considering selling and buying a Delta if it is more stable…
> 
> - Cathie Zimmerman


It is very stable and smooth I have had no issues with mine.


----------

